# Little Creatures Bright Ale



## Aus_Rider_22 (8/12/09)

Just recently had a trip down to Sydney and stayed at a pub that had it on tap. I have become a big fan of it.

Has anyone got or know of pretty good extract replica of it?

I gather a few different malts are used along with Saaz hops.

Any help I would appreciate it.

cheers


----------



## bum (8/12/09)

This recipe is very well regarded:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=301

You should be able to use Beersmith to convert that to extract if you're unsure what you should use as a replacement base.


----------



## glaab (8/12/09)

I saved this from one of Tonys posts, I hope he won't mind my putting it up here, I dunno where to find the thread. I made it and it was pretty good!! Cheers

TONYS LCBA

Defender of the Pride.............. of Ringwood


Group: Members
Posts: 4512
Joined: 26-April 04
From: Rutherford, Hunter Valley NSW.
Member No.: 416






I have converted this to an extract recipe for a lot of brewers and all love it.

If your using extract...... you wont really need the carapils or wheat. They are there to add body and texture to the beer made with Pilsner malt. Extract will be fuller bodied than a cool mashed pale beer so leave it out. It over complicates the whole process of extract brewing. This should be a simple easy fun process. It should be an introduction into the finer points of brewing. The power you have over the finnished product. An eye opener into the advantages of using un hopped extract and fresh hops.

In any learning process its best to change one thng at a time! That way you lean the effect the change had on the process. Go from cans and a KG to extract and hops. When you have that down pat start steeping some caramalt, crystal, chocolate, roast...... whatever, to make styles like english bitter, porter, stout, irish red, APA.......... you name it.

Then you go to a partial mash, then there is no saving you and it will all be history!

Now to the recipe (that was all a leader into the recipe)

LC Bright Ale Clone

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.30
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.52
Anticipated EBC: 7.2
Anticipated IBU: 25.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 45 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.9 3.00 kg. Coopers LME - Light Australia 1.038 7
9.1 0.30 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 9.4 45 min.
12.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 8.2 45 min.
10.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 4.2 15 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 3.7 15 min.
18.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 0.0 0 min.
18.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


I have based this around 2 x 1.5kg cans of liquid unhopped light malt extract, and some dextrose to lighten the extract and make up the gravity.

Method:

Disolve one of the cans of extract in 14 liters of water in a large pot around the 18 to 20 liter mark. bring to the boil and add the hops as per recipe. Boil it so its rolling but not frothing. you want more that a simmer but less than a big frothing roll that boils over. USe your own judgement on this.

After the 45 min and addition of the flame out hops (0 min) remove from heat and disolve the second can of extract and the Destrose and crash chill in the laundry tub/bath tub by submersing the pot in cold water. Replace the water when it heats up.

Pour it into the fermenter, straining out the hops through a hop sock (ross) or something similar.

Top up with cold water in the fermenter, pitch yeast and keep below 20 deg.

The rest is up to you!

hope this helps a bit

Cheers


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (11/12/09)

thanks for the help, fellas!

So from that post the recipe should be as follows.

=> 3kg. Coopers LME
=> 300g. Corn Sugar
=> 12g. B-Saaz Pellet 45 min.
=> 12g. Cascade Pellet 45 min.
=> 10g. B-Saaz Pellet 15 min.
=> 10g. Cascade Pellet 15 min.
=> 18g. B-Saaz Pellet 0 min.
=> 18g. Cascade Pellet 0 min.

US-05 yeast.

Sounds pretty good. Just need to invest a larger boiling pot!
Also, what's the idea of using the 300grams of corn sugar in there?

Cheers


----------



## Flash_DG (11/12/09)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Also, what's the idea of using the 300grams of corn sugar in there?
> 
> Cheers



I believe it thins the body a bit and adds more Alcohol as it is fully fermentable.


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/12/09)

Correct, helps to thin the body, as all the LDME will leave it a little 'thick' for this style.

Cheers SJ


----------



## boingk (11/12/09)

Wait, by corn sugar are we talking dextrose (fully fermentable) or maltodextrin (only 30% fermentable)?

I'm assuming dextrose as maltodextrin would be out of place.

- boingk


----------



## Neill (13/12/09)

I have made that exact recipe above, and found the hops to be be just right for the flavour, but WAY too weak. I am going to make it again, but literally double the hop additions (and adjust boil times to suit, so it doesn't end up too bitter). the right flavour was there, but absolutely not strong enough to match LCBA.


----------



## under (13/12/09)

If the bitterness is right, just add more hops late.


----------



## manticle (13/12/09)

boingk said:


> Wait, by corn sugar are we talking dextrose (fully fermentable) or maltodextrin (only 30% fermentable)?
> 
> I'm assuming dextrose as maltodextrin would be out of place.
> 
> - boingk



dex is corn sugar.
Maltodex is corn syrup.

Ridiculously confusing and oddly named but two separate things.


----------



## glaab (13/12/09)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Sounds pretty good. Just need to invest a larger boiling pot!
> 
> 
> Cheers



you could just do a 4L boil with 500g of LLME boingk




Neill said:


> I have made that exact recipe above, and found the hops to be be just right for the flavour, but WAY too weak. I am going to make it again, but literally double the hop additions (and adjust boil times to suit, so it doesn't end up too bitter). the right flavour was there, but absolutely not strong enough to match LCBA.



I upped the hops to 100g in 20L seemed ok. 15+15 at 60 and 20min, then 20+20 at 0min


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (17/12/09)

Would there be any difference if I was to use flowers for the B Saaz hopping?

Same weights apply?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (21/12/09)

Just going back through this this thread and still have a couple questions. 

Is the hop schedule fine. Or is the falvour not enough? Neil said it was way to weak while others have said it's pretty close to the LC Bright Ale.

Also, I bought B. Saaz hop flowers as Ross was out of pellets. Will this make any difference to the amounts?

Cheers. Just wanting to nail this recipe!


----------



## Neill (21/12/09)

it's "close" in that the flavour is right - but there is just not enough of it to resemble the actual commercial version of little creatures bright ale. I would get two 80g packets of the hops and add more late. the bitterness is probably about right but the "hit" of flavour is just not there with 2x 40g packs.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (21/12/09)

Thanks for the response, Neil.

I've got 90grams of each so I have plenty to up the hops.

Perhaps 20/20/25 would be better at the same intervals?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (21/3/10)

Just dusting off the last bottle of this beer right now. Bit over 2 months and is so very nice. Will be doing this recipe again really soon for the kegs.

After talk on here of aroma and some flavour dying out I haven't noticed any! Really love how it pours a nice head and holds the foam really well! (bottled with carb drops.)

Any after a Little Creatures Bright Ale this recipe is the one!


----------



## zoidbergmerc (21/3/10)

I'm going to try this one tomorrow!

I had a LC bright ale and a pale ale the other night and I was sold after the first mouthful, It's sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Tony (21/3/10)

glaab said:


> I saved this from one of Tonys posts, I hope he won't mind my putting it up here, I dunno where to find the thread. I made it and it was pretty good!! Cheers



Not at all.......... and i have given the same breakdown to extract brew to a lot of beginning brewers and it works out great aparently.

Late hopping will work out differently for every brewer. Its dependent on your methods and system design. Just adjust the hops to suit how you want it!

cheers


----------



## jiesu (22/3/10)

Awesome!

I'm about to put in an order for the Ingredients!


----------



## jiesu (29/3/10)

Well just finished the Brew it is sitting in the fermenting fridge at 18 Deg. It seems to have taken a good day and a half to start really fermenting despite using a smack pack from wyeast. It is probably worth mentioning as well that the actually colour of the brew is significantly darker then a LCBA. As far as I am aware i followed the recipe almost exactly, However I did use LIGHT DME instead of cans, and increased the Dex to 350grams trying to hit a final bottled alc % of 5, The yeast was probably pitched at around 21 deg as I was unable to reduce the temp below tap temperature due to my lack of Ice bottles. Next time I will use 5 or 6 milk containers instead of just 3.

Any idea for the darker color? I would estimate it to be a redish/amber maybe like a whiskey color rather then the Bright Straw color of a LCBA. Anyone used the Bintani imported Wander AG Switz Extract before?


----------



## Hatchy (29/3/10)

I'll be doing a batch of this next brewday. Has everyone else used the hop schedule from the original recipe or bumped up the late additions? Has anyone dry hopped it?


----------



## beerbog (5/4/10)

Neill said:


> I have made that exact recipe above, and found the hops to be be just right for the flavour, but WAY too weak. I am going to make it again, but literally double the hop additions (and adjust boil times to suit, so it doesn't end up too bitter). the right flavour was there, but absolutely not strong enough to match LCBA.




Hi Neill, in what way would you adjust the boil times?


----------



## Neill (5/4/10)

hey guys, i just made this again on friday but used the following hop schedule in a 4L boil;

10/10 @45 min

20/20 @ 15 min
20/20 @ 10 min
20/20 @ 5 min

IBU's are about 35-40 IIRC. hopefully it comes out okay. I will report back when it's done in this thread and give my opinion.


----------



## theredone (5/4/10)

cold crashing a golden now so i might have to do this one in a week when i have free fermenter. seems to be a bit of hype about it. its either this one or Neill's Cenarillo.... i think thats how u spell it :S

both look so taisty


----------



## Neill (5/4/10)

both are good, if we can nail the hop additions on this one it'll be a cracker - for some reason cascade and B-saaz work brilliantly together..... a little bit like centennial and amarillo actually :beer:


----------



## theredone (5/4/10)

too many choices.... not enough fermenters.... just found your hallertau bomb too 
oh well ill get through them all soon

unrelated topic: how long is the rotten egg smell(sulphor?) supposed to last while fermenting lagers?


----------



## theredone (8/4/10)

ok brewing away now. im not a huge fan of real bitter beers so rather than boubling like neil was doing ive just bought a 50g pack of each and and scheduled as follows.

10/10 @ 45
20/20 @ 10
20/20 @ 5

still produced about 30 ibu i think

will update how it goes but im sure its gunna be taisty anyways 

oh and the LHBS guy sold me saaz not b saaz. hope it doesnt make too much dif but the pack i have are only 3.2. oh wells should still be aight


----------



## Neill (30/4/10)

> hey guys, i just made this again on friday but used the following hop schedule in a 4L boil;
> 
> 10/10 @45 min
> 
> ...



as promised i have bottled this about 3 weeks ago and it is MUCH better than the original hop schedule. This is very close to bright ale in terms of the hop flavour and aroma. It's solid but not overpowering, very very very good. highly recommended.


----------



## Brewman_ (30/4/10)

Neill said:


> hey guys, i just made this again on friday but used the following hop schedule in a 4L boil;
> 
> 10/10 @45 min
> 
> ...



Sorry, probably a silly question, but I don't understand the hop schedule? What is 10/10 and 20/20?
Fear_n_Loath


----------



## Hatchy (1/5/10)

10 grams of each hop boiled for that amount of time.

Edit: or 20g of each hop for that amount of time.


----------



## skippy (1/5/10)

manticle said:


> dex is corn sugar.
> Maltodex is corn syrup.
> 
> Ridiculously confusing and oddly named but two separate things.





we use Maltodextrose in powdered form at work


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (1/5/10)

Hatchy said:


> 10 grams of each hop boiled for that amount of time.
> 
> Edit: or 20g of each hop for that amount of time.



yep equal amounts of cascade and d saaz


----------



## theredone (4/5/10)

theredone said:


> ok brewing away now. im not a huge fan of real bitter beers so rather than boubling like neil was doing ive just bought a 50g pack of each and and scheduled as follows.
> 
> 10/10 @ 45
> 20/20 @ 10
> ...



about 2-3 weeks old now and tried one last night. was very nice. leave it for a bit lnger and hopefully it gets even better


----------



## Hatchy (4/5/10)

I can't remember when I bottled my batch of this. I'll be having a look tonight & probably drinking some I reckon.


----------



## manticle (4/5/10)

skippy said:


> we use Maltodextrose in powdered form at work




What is it? Is it maltodextrin or is it a blend of malt and dextrose or something completely different
and what's it used for?


----------

